# And the January POTM winner is . .



## snowbear

Congratulations, @Raj_55555!


----------



## jaomul

Congrats @Raj_55555


----------



## pjaye

Congrats Raj. I absolutely love this shot.


----------



## Raj_55555

I am elated!! I can't believe I won a POTM  Thank you everyone, and thanks @Gallagher for nominating the image


----------



## Peeb




----------



## JacaRanda

Congrats Raj, way to bring in the New Year


----------



## sup_dgp

Congrats! New year with a shubh aarambh!!!


----------



## jcdeboever

Congrats Raj, Well Deserved!


----------



## annamaria

Congrats!


----------



## Raj_55555

JacaRanda said:


> Congrats Raj, way to bring in the New Year


Oh yes!! Can't be happier, thanks Jaca!! 

Thanks folks, this one means a lot to me!!


----------



## DarkShadow

Congrats Raj.


----------



## oldhippy

Congrats Raj. Beautiful Artistic Work


----------



## FITBMX

Raj_55555 said:


> I am elated!! I can't believe I won a POTM  Thank you everyone, and thanks @Gallagher for nominating the image



I expect my $500 will be coming in the mail soon, right??? 

It is an outstanding photo, that deserves the win!


----------



## LarryLomona

Congrats, really cool image.


----------



## Didereaux

Nice, nice job!   Kudos!


----------



## paigew

What an awesome shot!


----------



## bulldurham

Good Job!


----------



## Raj_55555

DarkShadow said:


> Congrats Raj.





oldhippy said:


> Congrats Raj. Beautiful Artistic Work





LarryLomona said:


> Congrats, really cool image.





Didereaux said:


> Nice, nice job!   Kudos!





paigew said:


> What an awesome shot!





bulldurham said:


> Good Job!


Thanks Everyone, means a lot!! 



FITBMX said:


> I expect my $500 will be coming in the mail soon, right???
> It is an outstanding photo, that deserves the win!



Oh yes, you'd be receiving it anytime now!! Don't hold your breath though, I've sent it through the Indian postal service which is famous for it's punctuality!! 

Thanks mate!!


----------



## maxondrums

Wow.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## FITBMX

Raj_55555 said:


> Oh yes, you'd be receiving it anytime now!! Don't hold your breath though, I've sent it through the Indian postal service which is famous for it's punctuality!!
> 
> Thanks mate!!



My brother in law is from Argentina, and everything you send there gets stolen by post office workers!


----------



## Raj_55555

FITBMX said:


> My brother in law is from Argentina, and everything you send there gets stolen by post office workers!


Now I know what my dream job is!!


----------



## tpuma

Congrats! Great shot!


----------

